# Arvada Colorado



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

So I'm hoping to move to the Arvada area in a few months, likely with transition in Evergreen first... anywho does anyone have an idea of goat-friendly areas to live in the area?
I was thinking maybe Golden?
Right now I'm on the western slope and have my own house on 3 acres... finding a place allowing livestock is much easier, and cheeper, out here.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, do not think I can help you much but found this interesting as I have a number of relatives in Arvada. They live in a very upscale subdivision so no livestock around there. (I think the folks would frown on the goats grazing on the golfcourse.) :laugh: 
But driving through Golden I seem to remember some rural areas. Also, I had a friend in Thornton and she was right on the edge of *civilization*.
Hope you find the perfect spot.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, I hope I find a place too. I lived in the Littleton area, apartment dwelling  about 5 years ago and it's kind of a bummer to go back to the "big city," but gotta do what ya gotta do. I know a lot has changed in 5 years.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont know Arvada all that well (I'm further north in Longmont), but I seem to recall that it's lots of housing developements and apartments -- same with Thornton. It appears very built up to me, but maybe there are less urbanized areas still. I wanted to mention that I think it's Frederick, where the town has opened it up so that people in regular housing developments can have goats in their yard! It's so cool. This one gal went to bat saying that goats were the perfect suburban pet as long as you have good fences. You can use the milk, the waste is all great compost, etc. Anyway she made a really good case and now she and her neighbors have goats living in their garages. There may be more towns like this popping up around Colorado. Not sure how you'd check that but wanted to let you know about it so maybe you can find a good goat friendly town. Golden is still quite rural and lovely and would be a terrific place to have goaties!

Best of luck and hope you have a smooth transition to the Front Range!


----------

